
Tell HN: YC is hosting a Work at a Startup Expo in Los Angeles on March 7 - ryankicks
Y Combinator runs its annual Work at a Startup Expo in SF each year (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20033551" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20033551</a>), and one of the biggest requests we’ve been hearing is to bring this to engineers in other areas.<p>To that end, we are looking to host more location-specific events in 2020, and the first one is in Los Angeles&#x2F;Culver City on March 7th. We welcome engineers to apply to attend: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;workatastartup.com&#x2F;expo" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;workatastartup.com&#x2F;expo</a><p>For this event: founders and hiring managers of 20+ YC companies (mostly from the LA area) give quick pitches about their business, their tech stack and why an engineer might be excited to join. After the pitches, we host an open house where engineers are welcome to meet directly with the founders&#x2F;team to learn more. These events are an efficient and effective way to meet a lot of YC-vetted startups quickly, and to see what jobs are out there in case you’re looking for a new role.<p>LA’s startup ecosystem has been continuing to get stronger, and we’re excited to help engineers find great YC-vetted startups. This year’s companies cover the spectrum across software infra, AI, cannabis, health &amp; fitness and more, and include both 5-person startups and bigger ones like Standard Cognition and Reddit (much larger, but still a YC-backed company and interesting to many people!)<p>Working for a startup may not be for everybody; Justin Kan has a great post on why NOT to work at a startup: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.atrium.co&#x2F;blog&#x2F;work-at-a-startup&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.atrium.co&#x2F;blog&#x2F;work-at-a-startup&#x2F;</a>. I’ve been through my fair share of startups and large companies, and will be the first to tell you what you’re getting into with either. I’m also happy to chat 1-1 with anybody who might be interested or have reservations: ryan AT ycombinator.com.<p>For any engineer in Southern California who is interested or curious about working at a YC startup, apply to attend the LA event here: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;workatastartup.com&#x2F;expo" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;workatastartup.com&#x2F;expo</a>
======
donretag
Only 5 of the listed companies are actually in LA. All the rest are in SF/Bay
Area. No thank you,

~~~
ryankicks
You're right. I should have checked more carefully before noting that. The LA
startups currently lined up and based in Los Angeles are: FightCamp, FLOWER,
Relativity Space, Sorting Robotics and UpKeep.

I'm working to have a few others LA YC startups join us as well. The rest have
founders & teams coming in from SF (and one from Chicago), and are eager to
chat about remote or SF roles.

If these LA startups and/or the opportunity to relocate to SF isn't possible,
you're right -- it's not a good fit.

~~~
ryankicks
As a quick note: we're continuing to onboard more companies in Southern
California. Recently confirmed are GOAT, Embrace and Intersect Labs (San
Diego).

I apologize again for not checking my work earlier. Being from Anaheim, I've
always hoped that a LA/OC startup community would emerge, and I'm hopeful that
this event can showcase some great YC startups that have chosen to plant their
roots down there.

Will provide more updates as they come, and hope to see many of you there.

------
riffic
Can you share this with the TechLA subreddit?
[https://reddit.com/r/techLA](https://reddit.com/r/techLA)

~~~
ryankicks
That is a fantastic idea. I'll do so, and let me know how I can be helpful!

------
TaylorGood
Hi Ryan, great event. At some point will it open to design/marketing as well?

~~~
ryankicks
Hi! YC companies are looking for a variety of roles; if you want to share a
profile, feel free to email it to me and I can float around our community.

Thanks!

~~~
TaylorGood
Cheers Ryan.

------
dima55
This is the same weekend as SCaLE. Unclear if that's a good or bad thing

~~~
Aaronstotle
I went to SCaLE the last two years and I've found the talks to be pretty
mediocre overall, but yes I imagine this will draw traffic away.

------
WMCRUN
Any possibility of an East Coast meetup in the near future?

------
SirLJ
Dupe and typo in the title...

~~~
dang
I looked at it like 5 times and didn't see the typo. Talk about Paris in the
the Spring. Fixed now—thanks!

(Submitted title was "Tell HN: Y Combinator is hosting a Work a Startup Expo
in Los Angeles on March 7".)

~~~
SirLJ
You are welcome Sir!

------
throwthisaway2
Dont do it. Startups are awful, they are companies that are not mature. Its
like working for a 13 year old. Not a serious professional environment.

